# CL- Metal Lathe, Morgon (Jet equiv). 12" x 36" - $1250 (Alameda, CA)



## DAT510 (Feb 26, 2018)

Another rebranding of the Jet 1236 lathe just showed up on CL.  At $1250 with stand, QCTP and tooling, it's seems like a good deal, if it's in decent condition.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/metal-lathe-morgon-12-36/6510952714.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



Metal Lathe,Morgon. 12"x36".120/240 volt. Includes all attachments and tooling. Ready to go to work. 5' 2" overall length. Perfect size for small shop or garage. Great condition.


----------

